# 3 yr old Male Pure Bred German Shepherd Dallas,PA



## Joanna27 (Jul 7, 2015)

Free to a GOOD home!!
We are located in Dallas, Pennsylvania

Rex is a gorgeous pure bred German Shepherd who is already trained and socialized. He is very well behaved, very good with people, children, and has been groomed every 3 weeks since he was a puppy. The groomer always comments on how little he sheds for a Shepherd. He is ACA registered and has all of his shots. He is not neutered.

We got him as a puppy from a breeder and he was raised with two small children in the home. He is extremely social and loves to play. He is active and fun loving and enjoys having "work" to do. He is crate trained and still loves to be in his crate, even though it is always kept open for him now.

We no longer have the time we need to devote to him and are looking for a good home to give him the time and attention he deserves. We need him to be placed as soon as possible. Serious inquiries only.


Please e-mail havetolove at aol dot com if interested


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Please neuter him before placing him in a new home. 
Sheilah


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

sit said:


> Please neuter him before placing him in a new home.
> Sheilah


Why? I assume he will go to a good responsible home only. So many people are OCD about neutering. As long as he doesn't cause any hormone related problems he'll be fine with an owner who knows what she/he is doing. He already is 3 years and doesn't seem to have any issues that are balls related.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

It's to ensure he doesn't fall into the hands of someone who will just use him for breeding. If he is neutered, he has no value to a puppy mill or backyard breeder. Once you re-home him, you have no idea where he will end up.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Moriah said:


> It's to ensure he doesn't fall into the hands of someone who will just use him for breeding. If he is neutered, he has no value to a puppy mill or backyard breeder. Once you re-home him, you have no idea where he will end up.


Neutering is not a guarantee for a good home and you still don't know where neutered dogs end up if you don't do your job as a rescue. Taking the time, interviewing people, checking references and the premises is the best guarantee. Neutering is overrated IMO. I do agree with spaying female rescue dogs though for the reasons you stated. I know that I might be in the minority.
I prefer my males to be intact if possible and I know I am a good owner but I have a heck of a time finding an intact male through rescues. (I am not interested in breeding)


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

wolfy dog said:


> Why? I assume he will go to a good responsible home only. So many people are OCD about neutering. As long as he doesn't cause any hormone related problems he'll be fine with an owner who knows what she/he is doing. He already is 3 years and doesn't seem to have any issues that are balls related.


That is always my advice for someone that has to rehome a dog that has no specific value. You can always assume that the dog will be well placed by this home. But you can't always assume that the next home will. Or the home after that. 

Being relegated to a life where the only value a dog has is to be found in it's ability to breed? Not the kind of life I would wish on any dog. And unfortunately, being placed intact places this dog at risk for just that kind of life.

I am not OCD about neutering. I am OCD about putting any dog into a situation where unscrupulous people could use the dog to create more poorly bred dogs. Hormone related behavioral issues aren't the only reason to neuter a dog. Protecting the dog from being attractive to bottom feeding breeders and protecting the breed in general from having even more poorly bred puppies flooding the market seems like a good enough reason for advocating he lose his "balls" before he goes to a new home.
Sheilah


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you contacted any rescues? There are several available options in the Dallas area.

And yes, please neuter him. I just happen to live very near the area and people will use him to breed.


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

Joanna, have you contacted Rex's breeder to see if they could help you place him? Also please don't advertise him as free, it sounds as if this is really a nice boy please put some value on him. Hopefully someone in that area can contact you and offer some ideas, or foster him and find him a home.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Blue Chip Farm - Dallas PA
German Shepherd Rescue of SE PA

Contact those two places. They can at least courtesy post.

and just an fyi to some people...this is prime puppy mill territory. Yes, this dog, who is registered thru a bogus registry, should be neutered prior to placement. He's 3 yrs old and has reached maturity growth wise.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> Neutering is not a guarantee for a good home and you still don't know where neutered dogs end up if you don't do your job as a rescue. Taking the time, interviewing people, checking references and the premises is the best guarantee. Neutering is overrated IMO. I do agree with spaying female rescue dogs though for the reasons you stated. I know that I might be in the minority.
> I prefer my males to be intact if possible and I know I am a good owner but I have a heck of a time finding an intact male through rescues. (I am not interested in breeding)


See the problem is that you need a male to get a female pregnant, therefore most people that have a female that is not fixed decide to pick up a male because they have to have puppies because there isn't enough in the shelters already. People on here might not be like that but it is a minority. The general public are not as educated. I have not, nor will I ever place a dog that isn't fixed in a home that isn't mine. And I at this time have an intact male with no intentions of ever breeding.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

Is this dog good with other dogs or cats? Have any medical issues or medication requirements? Are you willing to transport or meet a person half way depending on the distance. Do you know why the dog is ACA and not AKC registered? Hips and elbow info available? Would he come with his vaccination/vet records? Would you be able to send photos?


----------

